# Engine controls for Craftsman DGT 6000 - Kohler CV740



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi folks,

The piece in the photo, where all cables and springs connect to, is probaby not put together properly. Unfortunately neither the engine service manuel, nor the tractor manual, have detailed diagrams of where everything should be connected. Does anyone have a source for such a diagram, or better yet a DGT 6000 that they can take/send photos of?
The way everything is currently connected is based off of what I could see in a few youtube videos, which is already better than it was when I got it. But I don't think it's quite right just yet.

Thanks!

(PS. still finding my way around this forum, if this should move to the "Repair & technical Discussion" pls let me know)


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Cables look to be hooked up right, governor spring looks to be set for 3,600 RPM. The only thing I see is in the top picture...... Top of the big circle, where the throttle rod hooks into the governor arm. 3 holes on the horizontal arm. Throttle rod hooks to the outside hole, surge spring hooks to the middle hole, inner hole is blank. There should be a plastic retainer clip to hold the throttle rod to the governor arm, Clip goes in outer hole, 90 degree rod end passes through hole in clip (Z-bend end hooks to the throttle butterfly arm), upper piece snaps onto throttle rod to hold it in place.....








*Kohler Part #* (Around $4 retail*)*
*2515811S Throttle Linkage Bushing *


----------



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks Bob!
The bushing arrived today, will put it in tomorrow 

There are two springs connected to my governor arm, in one of the YT videos I only see one spring there. I wonder what that's about. Is the gov at 3600rpm high, low or as it should be?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Moving the governor spring from hole to hole is what sets the governed speed on both the 6mm and 8mm governor arm. 6mm governor arm has 7 holes on the spring end, but only 2 holes on the control rod end. 8mm governor arm only has 4 holes on the spring end, but has 3 holes of the rod end. Your's has 3 on the rod end, it's an 8mm arm. The hole at the very tip of the rod is the "E" hole and the clear colored spring should be attached there to give you 3,600 as the top RPM. The inner most hole on the arm is the "B" hole and is for governed idle. The service manual makes no mention of the color, but it may be the red spring. In other words, one spring on the outer hole (clear), one spring on the inner hole (red?). Here's the charts from the Service Manual to confirm


----------



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks a lot Bob, I didn’t understand how to read those charts now I do.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well


Mothman said:


> Thanks a lot Bob, I didn’t understand how to read those charts now I do.


Well.... It takes a while to learn to speak "Kohler", or "Briggs". That's their way of saying if you want max speed to be 3,600 RPM, put the unpainted spring the in very last hole at the end of the arm. If you want max speed to be 3,450 RPM, put the unpainted spring in the 2nd to last hole at the end of the arm. They spent all that time and $$$ getting a Degree in Mechanical Engineering, so they need to try to prove they learned something by making it appear to be complicated.


----------



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Well
> 
> 
> Well.... It takes a while to learn to speak "Kohler", or "Briggs". That's their way of saying if you want max speed to be 3,600 RPM, put the unpainted spring the in very last hole at the end of the arm. If you want max speed to be 3,450 RPM, put the unpainted spring in the 2nd to last hole at the end of the arm. They spent all that time and $$$ getting a Degree in Mechanical Engineering, so they need to try to prove they learned something by making it appear to be complicated.


I had to borrow the short spring to connect the throttle to something, the governor was not moving. It's running now but it's rough and acts different every time I start it. Also need to leave the choke wide open all the time or the engine dies instantly. Hoping for some photos still from other users so I can be 100% sure on how everything is hooked up, and find out what parts I'm missing (looks like I'm at least a spring short). It'll take a while but I'll get there


----------

